# Spring Critters and Creatures



## Rob Fisher (9/10/20)

We get lots of visitors in Spring!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (9/10/20)

This guy gave me a fright!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/20)

And we are still fighting the tons of Bees visiting the Jacuzzi. Marbles in a dish with sugar water seem to be the best option so far!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/20)

We have had two of these so far!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/20)

And we had one of these... didn't get a good photo.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (9/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> We have had two of these so far!
> View attachment 210266


These guys are the reasons we always shake out our shoes before putting them on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (9/10/20)

Christos said:


> This guy gave me a fright!
> View attachment 210263





Rob Fisher said:


> We have had two of these so far!
> View attachment 210266



Nope!.....and nope again! I have an unhealthy fear of these buggers. Was chopping firewood for donkey at the farm when I was a kid, and got stung by one. Thought I was a goner. My aunt put a bicarb poultice on it and told me to carry on. Still...nope!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (9/10/20)

Snakes and scorpions are still ok but my fear is spiders hate those little buggers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (9/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Snakes and scorpions are still ok but my fear is spiders hate those little buggers.


I have a large collection of photos of rainspiders and black widows. (Ill look for them sometime.)

Just the other day a rainspider crawled out from under my desk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> We have had two of these so far!
> View attachment 210266




Not a very venomous one.

Thin tail and big claws = little venom
Fat tail and small claws = very venomous

Makes sense. If you have small claws you need strong poison to handle your victim. Likewise, if you have big claws you don't need much poison to handle your food.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/10/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> We have had two of these so far!
> View attachment 210266


Uncle Rob, did it help you wick a couple of tanks, with that fluff on the left pinser there.... might be "handy" to keep around if you misplace your tweezers or scissors...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## THE REAPER (9/10/20)

Christos said:


> I have a large collection of photos of rainspiders and black widows. (Ill look for them sometime.)
> 
> Just the other day a rainspider crawled out from under my desk!


I will sh#t myself truly im like a little girl when it comes to spiders. If i walk thru a spiders web oh man strip time its like my hands and arms are not part of me anymore and they do their own thing. Neighbours would be like this guy lost his marbles. Hate them with a passion.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## THE REAPER (9/10/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Uncle Rob, did it help you wick a couple of tanks, with that fluff on the left pinser there.... might be "handy" to keep around if you misplace your tweezers or scissors...


Think he was ROBbing Uncle ROB lol.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (15/10/20)

Always a great day when you are in your bedroom barefoot and this gut comes strolling out from under the bed looking to make friends.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (15/10/20)

My wife found this guy in the garage yesterday.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (24/10/20)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 211583
> View attachment 211584


!!!! Jeremiah the bullfrog !


----------



## Silver (24/10/20)

Oh my word
This thread makes me cringe
I think I will leave you gents to the spiders, snakes and scorpions while I go find a spot to relax

@Christos your comment about shaking your shoes before you put them on has gotten me worried now
I can’t unread that, lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Christos (24/10/20)

Silver said:


> Oh my word
> This thread makes me cringe
> I think I will leave you gents to the spiders, snakes and scorpions while I go find a spot to relax
> 
> ...


Good habit to form IMHO

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## vicTor (26/10/20)

not sure what this spider is but it is as flat as hell, seriously

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (26/10/20)

vicTor said:


> not sure what this spider is but it is as flat as hell, seriously
> 
> View attachment 211793


Have you burnt your house down yet?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/10/20)

vicTor said:


> not sure what this spider is but it is as flat as hell, seriously
> 
> View attachment 211793


Its a scorpion spider. Harmless

https://www.africansnakebiteinstitute.com/spider/scorpion-spider-tronchanteriidae/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (29/10/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 7


----------



## Christos (30/10/20)

Christos said:


> View attachment 212145


I should have said this is Mothzilla.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/11/20)

Had a slithery visitor this morning. Quite aggressive and bigger than the normal size we normally get. Safely released into the gorge. Beautiful specimen!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Had a slithery visitor this morning. Quite aggressive and bigger than the normal size we normally get. Safely released into the gorge. Beautiful specimen!
> View attachment 212576
> View attachment 212577



Awesome little snakes! And yes they can get quite feisty!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

SWAMBO forgot to switch off her bedside lamp last night. Had a huge influx of flying critters, including this beautiful boy. Not the biggest we've had here but very interesting colours on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (4/11/20)

Is that a deaths head moth, like in Silence of the Lambs ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Is that a deaths head moth, like in Silence of the Lambs ?



Closest I could find to ID'ing it is: Acronicta Transvalica, but it looks a little darker, so might just be Acronicta Sp.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stranger (4/11/20)

My guess, Deaths head hawk moth

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

I see what you mean @Stranger !

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Had a slithery visitor this morning. Quite aggressive and bigger than the normal size we normally get. Safely released into the gorge. Beautiful specimen!
> View attachment 212576
> View attachment 212577


A nice snake skin mod lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (4/11/20)

It is confirmed, it is the famous moth from Silence of the lambs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (4/11/20)

Did it come with some fava beans and a nice Chianti?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Stranger (4/11/20)

Dear Mr Dela Rey Steyn

It please me to see that the visitor I sent to you was received with such joy. 
Similarly I hope that my visit to you will be received with equal happiness. I am so looking forward to visit you with the aim of sharing a meal and a good vintage.

Tata for now

Yours sincerely
Hannibal Lector

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/11/20)

Stranger said:


> Dear Mr Dela Rey Steyn
> 
> It please me to see that the visitor I sent to you was received with such joy.
> Similarly I hope that my visit to you will be received with equal happiness. I am so looking forward to visit you with the aim of sharing a meal and a good vintage.
> ...



Wow! What are the odds of 2 serial killers having dinner together.....

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Spongebob (4/11/20)

Stranger said:


> My guess, Deaths head hawk moth


When I was up on the Angolan border maaany moons ago, we had something called "pismoths" which would pee on you (hence the name) and where ever it landed would cause a huge painful blister  and if the blister was punctured wherever the fluid ran would cause a new blister 

Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/11/20)

Spongebob said:


> When I was up on the Angolan border maaany moons ago, we had something called "pismoths" which would pee on you (hence the name) and where ever it landed would cause a huge painful blister  and if the blister was punctured wherever the fluid ran would cause a new blister
> 
> Sent from my SM-T725 using Tapatalk


I never knew my ex was in Angola

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Christos (4/11/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> I never knew my ex was in Angola


Way too much information

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/11/20)

Love these little big guys, tough as nails...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/20)

Ugly nest built on top of the garden broom in the pool filter room... the eggs have hatched!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Christos (11/11/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ugly nest built on top of the garden broom in the pool filter room... the eggs have hatched!
> View attachment 213400


Silly creatures! 
I had to build a fort around a bird the other day because it has laid its eggs in the parking space and was scared someone would kill the mum along with her unborn noise makers.

I parked really close to ensure she would be safe until I got back.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (11/11/20)

Christos said:


> Silly creatures!
> I had to build a fort around a bird the other day because it has laid its eggs in the parking space and was scared someone would kill the mum along with her unborn noise makers.
> 
> I parked really close to ensure she would be safe until I got back.
> View attachment 213406


Women . . .

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/11/20)

One lanky visitor tonight...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (19/11/20)

and we wonder where filmmakers get their ideas from ...... now we know.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/11/20)

Green Cicada... those eyes though...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

